# TOC rat-trap substitute?



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2014)

So I've realized there's no way I can afford a nice pair of rat-traps for either my ~'02 Napoleon or my ~'16 Adlake. Since they will be riders and do not necessarily have to be 100% correct, has anyone come across any similar more affordable 1/2 thread rat-trap pedals out there? I really wanna get these on the road, but don't think block pedals (T8's) are gonna look quite right. Thanks guys! Mike


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> So I've realized there's no way I can afford a nice pair of rat-traps for either my ~'02 Napoleon or my ~'16 Adlake. Since they will be riders and do not necessarily have to be 100% correct, has anyone come across any similar more affordable 1/2 thread rat-trap pedals out there? I really wanna get these on the road, but don't think block pedals (T8's) are gonna look quite right. Thanks guys! Mike




got these off e-bay for 15 shipped...they look like rat traps, and are 1/2"


----------



## Iverider (Aug 7, 2014)

Found this listing for some ok lookin' pedals.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wellgo-888-1-2-Alloy-Quill-Pedals-Black-Caged-Road-Bike-Pedals-/350687321350?pt=US_Pedals&hash=item51a697dd06

$20 shipped doesn't seem bad.

You could get away with using T8s on your 16, but you might put some waffle style pedal blocks on it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 7, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> So I've realized there's no way I can afford a nice pair of rat-traps for either my ~'02 Napoleon or my ~'16 Adlake. Since they will be riders and do not necessarily have to be 100% correct, has anyone come across any similar more affordable 1/2 thread rat-trap pedals out there? I really wanna get these on the road, but don't think block pedals (T8's) are gonna look quite right. Thanks guys! Mike




What does affordable mean and how important is the finish?
I have a matched set, solid, but little nickel left.

Chris


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2014)

EEEYOOOOW! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Mot...ries&hash=item3f3a84fb12&vxp=mtr#ht_25wt_1153


----------



## Iverider (Aug 7, 2014)

Da-DAMN! There was a really nice set of pedals on last week for $350...LIST prices are going up...Wonder how sale prices are going???

Those certainly are NICE pedals though.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2014)

SUNLITE ALLOY SPORT PEDALS 1/2" not sure if they discontinued or not...


----------



## sam (Aug 8, 2014)

In the 70s/80s Schwinn used pedals from the major pedal companies like Atom and others---Get some correct size 1/2" Schwinn pedals and change out the spindles on the 9/16" pedals of the same maker that you like


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 10, 2014)

*TOC rat trap*

Picked up a pair of 1/2 thread girls pedals off the bay waffle cleat style made in Germany guy even cleaned and lubed them for me 16.00 plus 5.00 s/h going on my 40's Spitfire girls bike that's what was on it but only 1 pedal sometimes you do luck out and get good deals


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 15, 2014)

*mike cates repops*

mike cates sells some very nice stainless steel reproduction  rat trap pedals that you will not be ashamed of for 500.00 or 550.00 a pair and they are period correct except for the rust ,you can buy  spray on rust if desired at any leading paint store


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2014)

olderthandirt said:


> mike cates sells some very nice stainless steel reproduction  rat trap pedals that you will not be ashamed of for 500.00 or 550.00 a pair and they are period correct except for the rust ,you can buy  spray on rust if desired at any leading paint store




I've seen those beauties! Unfortunately, they're over 2x what I paid for the bike! Amazing workmanship:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Found this listing for some ok lookin' pedals.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wellgo-888-1-2-Alloy-Quill-Pedals-Black-Caged-Road-Bike-Pedals-/350687321350?pt=US_Pedals&hash=item51a697dd06
> 
> ...




Thank's for the link! I have ordered those pedals along with a set of Blunt 35's at a local shop that give me a nice cash pick-up discount. Hoping to bang them up a bit and "patina" them so they're not so noticeable. Great idea for the Adlake. I think that's the route I'll take for now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> What does affordable mean and how important is the finish?
> I have a matched set, solid, but little nickel left.
> 
> Chris




Will take you up on the offer Chris. PM me at your leisure...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2014)

bricycle said:


> SUNLITE ALLOY SPORT PEDALS 1/2" not sure if they discontinued or not...




Yea, can'f find these in 1/2" anymore. Thanks for the link Bri


----------

